# Have Flip-Flops/Thong Sandals "Outprepped" Boat Shoes?



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm noticing this more and more during the last couple of summers on the UES. Those who I would absolutely expect to be wearing a pair of topsiders (according to the rest of their attire) are instead wearing flip-flops. On average, those who I _do_ see in boat shoes, are the older gentlemen, and in ever decreasing number. :deadhorse-a:

What caused this? Was there an episode of Gossip Girl that made every Muffy badger her beau into sandals? It isn't even as if they were all from Sperry, or some popular sandal brand (That I can _tell_). They just look cheap and uncomfortable. Plus, of the these two styles, flip-flops are the less practical, and even worse on feet than boat shoes (A/O's aren't so great for the arches themselves). More so, the criticism should be tenfold when it comes to flops, since they are beachwear compared to the deck/dock (more comparable to the sidewalk) that boat shoes are made for.

Now, I do see people wear sport sandals (I do occasionally as well. They can be damned comfortable), but those people usually don't dress with a preppy or trad sensibility. Flip-flops seem the rule from what I'm seeing on the preppy guys, and I don't know why.

Are boat shoes too "mature" now?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Nonsense. The only people you should care about are wearing boat shoes. 

Including myself today, in rainy Oklahoma. Some may mock these shoes, but there's nothing better for getting around in when everything is damp and slick. Flip flops are one way tickets to the emergency room.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Flip flops have their place. I believe the brand considered "preppy" is Rainbows-- I will say, they are comfortable and hold up quite well. I regularly wear them to walk the dog, go to the pool, etc... In undegrad I certainly fell into wearing them VERY often, however, mostly because walking a mile across campus when it's 100+ outside was quite uncomfortable in much else. 

I'm not going to call them preppy, or even a good shoe alternative, but they serve their purpose well, and thus have their place.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I wear shower shoes in public showers, like the Gym!!


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Well....where on the UES?

And...are you talking on weekends or casual Fridays?

The farther east you go (Third to the River) the more you see recent college grads with their first big jobs in the city rooming together, especially near between First and East End. Probably an extenstion of college wear?

On Madison, between 59th and 79th, you'll see the more moneyed, established folks in classic American or Trad fashions.

I'm not seeing boat shoes much at all these days, though there seems to be a profusion of driving mocs.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I quit wearing flip flops a couple years ago for anything other than going to the beach. When I did wear them the only ones I wore were rainbows.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Theoden said:


> Well....where on the UES?


Well, really everywhere. I think it's the age range that I inferred (below middle age, for sure) who are the ones to look at.



Theoden said:


> And...are you talking on weekends or casual Fridays?


Obviously, I don't mean to work, but definitely with casual attire (OCBD, khakis, reds (shorts too) etc.). I do see this throughout the week, so I'm assuming there's plenty of students mixed in.



Theoden said:


> The farther east you go (Third to the River) the more you see recent college grads with their first big jobs in the city rooming together, especially near between First and East End. Probably an extenstion of college wear?
> 
> On Madison, between 59th and 79th, you'll see the more moneyed, established folks in classic American or Trad fashions.
> 
> I'm not seeing boat shoes much at all these days, though there seems to be a profusion of driving mocs.


Again, as you say, college students are probably a sizable chunk, but I do also see what look to be young professionals (post-college, for sure) wearing them as well. I would certainly expect to see more boat shoes on Madison, and I do, but they are more paired with a blazer as well, and of those, leaning more towards the older gentlemen again. The more boat shoes I see overall, the more likely there will be older men in them, and I know it wasn't always that way.

This flip-flop thing seems to be among the younger preppy guys. The same who a few years back I would see shod in boaters more than anything else. Hell, I even see preppy _kids_ in boat shoes, so where do they go wrong?

Milling about with the LES set?


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

One thing that I've noticed a lot recently that I think looks ridiculous are those who wear flip flops with chinos and an OCBD or flip flops with a blazer and such. 

Imho flip flops are for the beach not for dressing up :\


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Many college students do wear them, but there are quite a few grown men that wear them too.


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

I do think they have become a part of the Preppy look by those who do it naturally, without a care or thought (or even knowledge) of Ivy League style or its history. For good or bad I won't say. 

It is interesting in a way; it certainly has a GTH element to it.

I won't be wearing flip-flops though (or boat shoes for that matter but not for the same reason; they just don't work in my context).


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Well, really everywhere. I think it's the age range that I inferred (below middle age, for sure) who are the ones to look at.
> 
> Obviously, I don't mean to work, but definitely with casual attire (OCBD, khakis, reds (shorts too) etc.). I do see this throughout the week, so I'm assuming there's plenty of students mixed in.
> 
> ...


I think most of what your seeing are young professionals (recent grads).

Perhaps, flip-flops are the new GTH item. Maybe they simply don't care what we think, which is _very_ preppy and WASPY.

The uniform probably won't stay frozen in the pages of _Take Ivy. _For preps/trads/WASP's to survive, like all tribes, they must adapt. Looks like we are seeing adaptation at work. The tribe is alive and well, then, it all its GTH glory.

On the other hand, if what we are interested in is a traditionalist/antiquarian insistence on no change to the accepted canon of aceeptable clothing, then, flip-flops, I imagine are a sin.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Memphis88 said:


> Many college students do wear them, but there are quite a few grown men that wear them too.


Indeed they do, and they all make me want to puke. There is a place for flip flops on men, and that's in the locker room shower. Nowhere else, sorry. Flip flops on men is like hairy armpits on women. It just ain't _right._

Scott


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^

You said it NG!!

I don't even want to look at my own hairy, old, smelly, crooked man-feet!!:crazy:


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Rainbow Sandal flip flops used to be American made, and were a lot more durable than ordinary disposables. Not sure if they're still a good idea anymore, as they are no longer made in the USA. 

I've wondered myself how they made their way East... Back in the early 1980s, Rainbow had a representative in Marblehead, MA, Robert Merrigan. Not sure how it spread from there, though... maybe they worked their way in with the windsurfing crowd? I'd be really curious to find out the story behind this.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with previous posters that the love of flip-flops is particularly pronounced amongst the younger set--college-aged particularly. Much of this could stem from a sort of collegiate conformity to average college wear. As a professor, I perceive that students overall tend to dress as comfortably as possible--shorts or sweats, T-shirts, &c. For some reason, such students tend to think of flip-flops as the easiest footwear. Thus a collegiate prep who doesn't want to stand out too much may choose flip-flops as opposed to boat shoes.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never really understood the whole comfort argument made by people who wear sweats and gym clothes. I am far more comfortable in public in the clothes I wear than I would ever be in sweats or gym shorts.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

Flip flops are appropriate for a communal shower or at certain beache only. Otherwise they are for the weakminded.

Memphis, I agree with your perspective. 

I wear T-shirts from my prep school and unversities with rugby shorts and New Balance trainers with Wigwan wool sweatsocks while in the gym. On the squash and tennis courts, white Chemise Lacostes or a white polo with my prep school logo, white or cream shorts from Grass Court Collection, Wigwans and Tretorns. My prized squash garment is a white Phillips Exeter polo shirt that I won off my best friend's back after beating him in a club championship in 2001. I have worn it every time we have played since but have never won a match. So much for the voodoo curse he put on it!

On the platform courts, its usually a Lacoste, OCBD, J. Press or O'Connell's crewneck, Bills or BB khaks, Wigwans and Tretorns or New Balances often with one of a couple vintage LLB downvests. While running outdoors in cooler temperatures, I don a vintage Banner Supply running sweats with prep school and universities logos.

As my father asked me many years ago, when you are at the club, do you want to look like a member or a caddy? The choice is yours.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> Indeed they do, and they all make me want to puke. There is a place for flip flops on men, and that's in the locker room shower. Nowhere else, sorry. Flip flops on men is like hairy armpits on women. It just ain't _right._
> 
> Scott


LOL. Well tell that to those French gals. You know, the ones still in France...and while you are at it, you might also introduce them to underarm deodorant! 

PS: You might also try to get those German ladies to shave their legs! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'm 27, and in situations where I'd wear one or the other, I'd say I choose my Sperry Docksides about 70% and flip flops about 30% of the time.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a youth style, that's all. Adults are not supposed to like it. To point out that that they're impractical as well as ugly, inappropriate, and uncomfortable (all of which, I find) is what they want to hear. My early 20s son, a graduate of Haverford School and Stanford, now at MIT, wouldn't be caught dead in a school t shirt. He considers it bragging. Boat shoes, little alligators and polo players, etc. he scorns. The wonderfully direct approach your father used with you, OS, would never work for me: the only thing I can use, the nuclear option, is 'reverse psychology,' which I only roll out in extreme situations. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not a fan of flip flops either, never owned a pair, but they do seem to have replaced Birkenstocks as the sandal of choice among the younger set. I used to love my Birkenstocks (still sometimes wear a pair around the house) and can't quite figure why flip flops should have replaced the much more comfortable Birks.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Flip-flops are a preference specific to that entire generation, Preps and non-Preps alike. I'm sure you all remember the controversy during the summer of 2005 when a women's lacrosse team wore flip-flops to the White House. (In Jackie's day, young women still wore hats and gloves to the White House.)

Whether these shoes have "out-prepped" boat shoes is a question based on the probably invalid assumption that you can rank one generation of Preppies as somehow more or less Preppy than another generation of Preppies.

On second thought, maybe you _can_ rank them, because it seems to me older generations are _always_ more Preppy than younger generations.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I have noticed a definite uptick in the amount of flip flops I am seeing. It is not a good look for a grown man to be wearing.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

> Have Flip-Flops/Thong Sandals "Outprepped" Boat Shoes?

No, because it is impossible for something that isn't prep to out prep preppy.

The answer is simple as to why you are seeing so many youth wearing sandals and flip-flops and it doesn't have anything to do with some silly theory that preps and WASPs don't care and are wearing them as a GTH signal. 

The people you see wearing these things aren't prep.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thong sandals hurt to walk in, thus I don't wear them anymore. Boat shoes have pretty much filled in the gap for comfortable slip on footwear. I haven't had to use a public shower in quite a while either.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

gordgekko said:


> > Have Flip-Flops/Thong Sandals "Outprepped" Boat Shoes?
> 
> No, because it is impossible for something that isn't prep to out prep preppy.
> 
> ...


I must disagree. Short of this deviation, they seem to be trying with all their sartorial might, and I'm not the only one who has noticed.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Are boat shoes too "mature" now?


I can inform you from this side of the pond that the answer to that is a resounding yes. In Sweden nowadays, you won't see more than the odd one or two men under 50 wearing boating shoes. I haven't worn them in nearly 20 years. I don't like the look. I wear flip-flops and trainers for casual wear as do most men nowadays it seems. Full modern sandals also very popular. But boating shoes, no not popular. So much so that the many shoe shops in my town don't even sell them anymore. The first year I came to this town on holiday (1985) they were on sale everywhere & many different brands. I bought my first pair in Sweden in 85. The only ones you can buy here now are very cheap plasticy ones in the supermarket.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trainers, running sneakers...I can understand those for practicality. I even see some otherwise prep-leaning individuals go with those or sport sandals (*cough*), but flops are almost dangerous to wear, especially in the city.

I know my feet would kill me running from a mugger in topsiders, but at least I could _do_ that. In flip-flops, I'd give him my wallet, and the flops too.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The state of affairs described in the OP has less to do with sartorial evolution, than with the insidious dumbing down of virtually every aspect of our society. In so many aspects of our lives, including dressing ourselves, we no longer seek to do what's right but rather, what is convenient. We do what is easy, frequently requiring no effort on our part.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> The state of affairs described in the OP has less to do with sartorial evolution, than with the insidious dumbing down of virtually every aspect of our society. In so many aspects of our lives, including dressing ourselves, we no longer seek to do what's right but rather, what is convenient. We do what is easy, frequently requiring no effort on our part.


hhm..you neatly skirted around the word comfortable sir.  I put it to you that a large part of any m odern development in clothing is due to comfort.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> The state of affairs described in the OP has less to do with sartorial evolution, than with the insidious dumbing down of virtually every aspect of our society. In so many aspects of our lives, including dressing ourselves, we no longer seek to do what's right but rather, what is convenient. We do what is easy, frequently requiring no effort on our part.


That's strong stuff coming from such a polite, moderate, and good humoured grown-up, which adds weight to the assertion! Yes, Ormonde, it's done under the banner of "comfort," as our idiotic moral eqivalency is done under the banner of "free speech" and "fair play."


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

oldschoolprep said:


> Flip flops are appropriate for a communal shower or at certain beache only. Otherwise they are for the weakminded.
> 
> Memphis, I agree with your perspective.
> 
> ...


Did your father also ask you why you got beat up all the time? Maybe this was meant as a joke, in which case the post makes more sense.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> That's strong stuff coming from such a polite, moderate, and good humoured grown-up, which adds weight to the assertion! Yes, Ormonde, it's done under the banner of "comfort," as our idiotic moral eqivalency is done under the banner of "free speech" and "fair play."


 Please. Thong sandals are NOT comfortable. They're only comfortable in the same way that low rise is: Not at all, but everyone _thinks_ they are because they are so common. It hurts trying to keep those things anchored to your toes when you walk. They should be kept for public showers and that's it. Research has shown that wearing them all the time is bad for you. In fact, one of our own members who is a physician recommended against them.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Taken Aback said:


> I must disagree. Short of this deviation, they seem to be trying with all their sartorial might, and I'm not the only one who has noticed.


If they're trying they're proving with all their might that they are not preps.


----------



## GFH (Jan 22, 2008)

Definitely on the West Coast.


----------



## NYBU (Apr 4, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm noticing this more and more during the last couple of summers on the UES. Those who I would absolutely expect to be wearing a pair of topsiders (according to the rest of their attire) are instead wearing flip-flops. On average, those who I _do_ see in boat shoes, are the older gentlemen, and in ever decreasing number. :deadhorse-a:
> 
> What caused this? Was there an episode of Gossip Girl that made every Muffy badger her beau into sandals? It isn't even as if they were all from Sperry, or some popular sandal brand (That I can _tell_). They just look cheap and uncomfortable. Plus, of the these two styles, flip-flops are the less practical, and even worse on feet than boat shoes (A/O's aren't so great for the arches themselves). More so, the criticism should be tenfold when it comes to flops, since they are beachwear compared to the deck/dock (more comparable to the sidewalk) that boat shoes are made for.
> 
> ...


No. Boat shoes are as preppy as ever.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> That's strong stuff coming from such a polite, moderate, and good humoured grown-up, which adds weight to the assertion! Yes, Ormonde, it's done under the banner of "comfort," as our idiotic moral eqivalency is done under the banner of "free speech" and "fair play."


LOL...sorry about that. We're in the middle of a bathroom remodel...I think perhaps that post was crafted during a frustration break, as I considered the lack of quality and absence of proper attention to detail discovered in the production of an expensive light fixture, purchased as part of the make-over! The people who made that light fixture, just didn't care enough about their work and probably were wearing flip-flops or sandals while they were doing so?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd call it a moment of clarifying rage:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

In celebration of this thread and the fact that "preps" no longer wear boat shoes, I purchased a pair today. I felt more older and uncool almost immediately


----------



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

I wear rainbows all the time, but only with shorts, and never with any kind of tie or blazer and never out to dinner or anything like that. 

For casual wear, I either do rainbows, Sperrys, or bass logan (tan). All sockless. Rainbows are shorts only, Logans are pants only, and Sperry can go either way. I find all three extremely comfortable.

In my obseravation, flops have taken much of the boat shoe market. I'm not saying that's good or bad, it's just my observation of what people near me are wearing, so I agree with the OP.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

No man should ever wear flip flops to a restaurant. I do not want to see mangly, gnarly paws when I am trying to enjoy my dinner. If you cant wear them to a restaurant, then they have not replaced the topsider.

Tom


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree. I also try to avoid wearing shorts at all but the most casual of places.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Rainbow sandals in 1982:









"D" is the one I tend to see most often.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The logo is damned familiar....and come to think of it, I did wear some flops as a little kid. It would be ironic if they got to me back then.

Either way, I wouldn't wear anything like that out of the bathroom or off the beach now. Who cares about the shower, but for the beach I'd probably go with my ribbon fetish and choose from these:


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

With luck they have.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I must defend the flip-flop, my Crocs flip-flops are ulta-comfy, soft and with padded soles. https://internetservices.readingeagle.com/blog/fashion/Crocs%20Flip%20Flop.jpg (where these are pink mine are green) I wear them round the garden, the house, I drive with them, I wear them in town. I've used flip-flops for years, and after the initial period of your toes getting used to them they're great. 
But there are flip-flops and flip-flops. There are the £30 flip-flops like the Crocs that are very good, very comfy and anatomically supportive. 
And then there are the £2 type you buy in a supermarket or on the beach, that are just a flat bit of plastic and a bit of cloth -those are crap and uncomfortable.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a pair of Montrails.... essential for my my frequent overseas trips to Africa and s/e Asia.

Interestingly, they're 'microwavable'! Microwave for a few minutes, take out and immediatly stand in them for two and hey presto, the most comfortable flip flop ever - moulded to the shape of your foot.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

The thing I don't really get about this thread is the boat shoes. I've never owned a pair.(use sneakers for actual boating). Are they meant here to stand for the ultimate in casual prep footwear? Wouldn't the sockless penny loafer be a better example? Are (were) they really that popular? Do that many people boat? If not, are they meant to suggest that you've just stepped off your yacht?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Not sure if this is the definitive answer but, for me, Boat shoes are just sorta carefree and comfy...made for relaxing!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Not sure if this is the definitive answer but, for me, Boat shoes are just sorta carefree and comfy...made for relaxing!


I go bean's camp mocs for that, but need a new pair - should I step up to Quoddy, eagle? (as I recall you have some (?) ).


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Trainers, running sneakers...I can understand those for practicality. I even see some otherwise prep-leaning individuals go with those or sport sandals (*cough*), but flops are almost dangerous to wear, especially in the city.
> 
> I know my feet would kill me running from a mugger in topsiders, but at least I could _do_ that. In flip-flops, I'd give him my wallet, and the flops too.


Yeah, I agree with this. Aside from the fact that I find flip flops ugly - they casue me pain, too. In addition - I do consider them to be dagerous: they offer no protection to the foot or toes and they are damn near immobilizing in the event of any fight/flee situation. They are ridiculous footwear for a man except in some of the extremely narrow usages cited (beach, showers).


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> The thing I don't really get about this thread is the boat shoes. I've never owned a pair.(use sneakers for actual boating). Are they meant here to stand for the ultimate in casual prep footwear? Wouldn't the sockless penny loafer be a better example? Are (were) they really that popular? Do that many people boat? If not, are they meant to suggest that you've just stepped off your yacht?


I avoid boat shoes as cliched - too many middle aged men wearing them with white socks at the mall. For this reason, in lieu of Top Siders, I wear Bean Blucher Mocs or Bean Camp Mocs. I'll also wear loafers w/o socks, but many times the rubber sole and superior traction of the Bean Mocs are preferred over the loafers with leather soles and stacked heels. I've worn Bean Bluchers for multuple decades and just bought the Camp Mocs a couple of months ago, but the Camp Moc has become my favorite loafing/lounging shoe as it fits slightly looser, is lower cut on the foot, and seems cooler for summer wear. That being said, for walking around away from home, I opt for the Blucher as it is more secure on the foot. Any and all (including the Top Sider) are preferred over the flip flop.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> I avoid boat shoes as cliched - too many middle aged men wearing them with white socks at the mall. For this reason, in lieu of Top Siders, I wear Bean Blucher Mocs or Bean Camp Mocs. I'll also wear loafers w/o socks, but many times the rubber sole and superior traction of the Bean Mocs are preferred over the loafers with leather soles and stacked heels. I've worn Bean Bluchers for multuple decades and just bought the Camp Mocs a couple of months ago, but the Camp Moc has become my favorite loafing/lounging shoe as it fits slightly looser, is lower cut on the foot, and seems cooler for summer wear. That being said, for walking around away from home, I opt for the Blucher as it is more secure on the foot. Any and all (including the Top Sider) are preferred over the flip flop.


I know what you mean. I had a pair of topsiders once, back in the late '70s. I recall I bought them in a sporting goods store that sold water sports gear. But soon the Preppy Handbook came out, and boat shoes became an integral part of the cliché preppy uniform. In those days you could spot the newly minted preps coming across campus in their poly blend khakis and blended blue button down, the white soles of their new Docksides gleaming. It affected me somehow. I replaced mine with Bean bluchers and mocs and never switched back.

Rambler, trading up to Quoddys is a hard call. I bit the bullet and bought some Mallaseet (sp?) oxfords from Quoddy when my old Bean Bluchers got beyond repair. They are better, but worth three plus times the price? I'm not convinced yet.

Scott


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Epaminondas said:


> I avoid boat shoes as cliched - too many middle aged men wearing them with white socks at the mall.


It must be a function of living in northern Canada but I may be the only person where I live who wears boat shoes these days. I honestly don't remember when I saw another human being wear them.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

gordgekko said:


> It must be a function of living in northern Canada but I may be the only person where I live who wears boat shoes these days. I honestly don't remember when I saw another human being wear them.


I don't much see people wearing them where I live either, but it's the legacy and memory of them being "over done," as Naval Gent mentions, after the OPH came out - too many wannabes wore them and all it announced was that you, too, had read the OPH. I lived in S. California when the OPH came out and boat shoes suddenly appeared on everyone (except for the Punks and the Rockabillies). For me, they carry baggage and, not having a boat, I find the Bluchers and Camp Mocs better looking and more functional for my purposes. I'm sure for those under, say, 35 or didn't have to live through the 80s pop "preppy" phase, the shoes have no such connotation.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Naval Gent said:


> Indeed they do, and they all make me want to puke. There is a place for flip flops on men, and that's in the locker room shower. Nowhere else, sorry. Flip flops on men is like hairy armpits on women. It just ain't _right._
> 
> Scott


I have to agree with my brother from Dixie when he says, "It just ain't right." Amen and Amen Brother.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

So, to sum up:

OP: If preps are all wearing flip-flops a lot these days, doesn't it make flip-flops preppy?

Everyone: No, because flip-flops aren't preppy. 

Everyone: In fact, if you own flip-flops, you aren't preppy.

:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I do sail every so often so I wear boatshoes only when on a boat, otherwise the soles get all gummed up and dirty. When a pair gets too worn for a boat, they get relegated for land duty only, mainly around the yard. I usually where Bean blucher mocs for casual footwear with shorts or a pair of Jack Purcell's. I'll wear flip flops poolside or at the beach, but that's about it.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

For those looking for a U.S.-made substitute for Rainbows, Island Slipper out of Hawaii makes a leather flip-flop, the , that might be worth a look. (Also unlike current Rainbows, they're sold by shoe size.)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

gordgekko said:


> It must be a function of living in northern Canada but I may be the only person where I live who wears boat shoes these days. I honestly don't remember when I saw another human being wear them.


Same situation in Sweden and that's because they're not popular outside the US.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> I go bean's camp mocs for that, but need a new pair - should I step up to Quoddy, eagle? (as I recall you have some (?) ).


Having worn perhaps six or more brands of boat shoes over the years and having discovered Quoddy Trail's footgear offerings through postings in these fora a couple of years back, I can cadidly say, I will buy none other than Quoddy boat shoes in the future. While I've found Alden and Mephisto's boat shoe designs to be equally comfortable for actually walking in them (no other brands are competitive in that measure), the Quoddy Trail boat shoes are the total package...design and appearance, comfort on the foot, and durable (they can be recrafted)! Some might argue that Sperry Topsiders are where it all started or that Rockport Perths are comfortable and cost less, thus representing greater value but, as has been said, you get what you pay for and for me, I'll take Quoddy Trail. I'm presently waiting for delivery of my sixth pair...Maliseet Bluchers in navy chromexcel, with a red brick sole! Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Mountain flip flops*

This thread jumped into my mind yesterday as I was walking back down from a summit climb in the Rockies. Near the end of the return hike, but still at least a half mile from the parking lot, I encountered a heavyset man wearing a t-shirt, cotton shorts and rubber flip flops. It was just before noon,the weather was nice, and he had been walking gently downhill on a well-groomed trail. Of course, weather changes dramatically and quickly here, and even gentle uphill walks are much harder than those who have only gone downhill can imagine. He seemed happy and comfortable with what he was doing. So, with masterful restraint, since I am no longer a member of any search and rescue or volunteer ranger organization, I made no unsolicited suggestion.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I bet you saw some stuff on that job. Someone told me that the cellphone has made it crazy.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I will turn 50 years old next week (happy birthday to me!) been wearing flip flops for the last 35 years (in appropriate situations) and will keep wearing them until they pry them off my cold dead feet.

Just bought a new pair of Reefs this past weekend in Sarasota.

I find them very comfortable but I'm sure it takes a little getting used to. A large proportion of the guides I have fished with over the years wear them on the boat. They seem to have no problem gettting up and down towers or on and off poling platforms wearing them. As I got older I did find that I needed a little more shoe for fishing. That is when I took up boat shoes with socks.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I like barefoot so can tell when I'm stepping on my flyline when all hell breaks loose :icon_smile_big:


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm noticing this more and more during the last couple of summers on the UES. Those who I would absolutely expect to be wearing a pair of topsiders (according to the rest of their attire) are instead wearing flip-flops. On average, those who I _do_ see in boat shoes, are the older gentlemen, and in ever decreasing number. :deadhorse-a:
> 
> What caused this? Was there an episode of Gossip Girl that made every Muffy badger her beau into sandals? It isn't even as if they were all from Sperry, or some popular sandal brand (That I can _tell_). They just look cheap and uncomfortable. Plus, of the these two styles, flip-flops are the less practical, and even worse on feet than boat shoes (A/O's aren't so great for the arches themselves). More so, the criticism should be tenfold when it comes to flops, since they are beachwear compared to the deck/dock (more comparable to the sidewalk) that boat shoes are made for.
> 
> ...


 personally, i despise any man (or men) who wears flip flops.....:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Same situation in Sweden and that's because they're not popular outside the US.


Same in China, I've never seen anyone wearing boat shoes at all here. I guess boat shoes are a USA specific thing. Flip-flops and sandals are the norm now.

BTW I've been wearing flip-flops every day since April, find them very comfortable and have no problems with walking.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't speak for young preppies/trads as a group, but after a long period of wearing them frequently in college I now find flip-flops suitable only for short jaunts. I would never where sandals in a situation in which I would wear a real shoe. I did wear them to the club earlier tonight to change into after squash, which may have looked funny with whites but was pretty damned comfortable after an hour on the court.

Edit: They were Rainbows, btw.


----------



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't get any sense that young preppies wear them disproportionately more than do other young people. 

They're terrifically uncomfortable compared with real shoes. I agree with other comments that they should be relegated to the locker room.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

MR MILLER said:


> personally, i despise any man (or men) who wears flip flops.....:icon_headagainstwal


 That's a little strong. Maybe you disagree with their footwear but perhaps you shouldn't be so shallow.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Jovan said:


> That's a little strong. Maybe you disagree with their footwear but perhaps you shouldn't be so shallow.


No, i stand by what i said shallow or not, you know what looks good with "flip flops" a purse.....


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeDT said:


> find them very comfortable and have no problems with walking.


Exactly, same here. I really don't know what all the fuss is with people going on about problems walking in them and worried about "foot protection" What the hell does that mean? Protection from what? Anvils dropping from great heights? Anti-personnel mines? Sunburn? 
I play cricket with a couple of Pakistani brothers who run-up and bowl in flip-flops for god's sake !!! And still manage to bowl me out with irritating regularity!


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

i tend to go half and half between flops and topsiders. with great respect for my southern brethren, i can tell you that the flops and topsiders are by far the mainstream on southern beaches in the gulf. but if flops are going to be worn, plainer is certainly better - a simple pair of thin bedded reefs or the like. they are definitely - and always SHOULD be - extremely casual footwear. given that, i wear them while relaxing, which means that the toe protection and foot support issues well-raised above aren't really an issue at those times. 

my $.02.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Exactly, same here. I really don't know what all the fuss is with people going on about problems walking in them and worried about "foot protection" What the hell does that mean? Protection from what? Anvils dropping from great heights? Anti-personnel mines? Sunburn?
> I play cricket with a couple of Pakistani brothers who run-up and bowl in flip-flops for god's sake !!! And still manage to bowl me out with irritating regularity!


A Small samplling:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-398703/Flip-flops-damage-health.html

https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/SummerSizzle/story?id=3505928&page=1

https://www.newsweek.com/2008/06/09/flip-flop-flaws.html

https://www.ama-assn.org/amednews/2007/09/03/hlsb0903.htm


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

MR MILLER said:


> No, i stand by what i said shallow or not, you know what looks good with "flip flops" a purse.....


 So you despise any man that wears flip-flops even if they're a good person. Perhaps they are fortunate they don't know you.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I think flip-flops are a good, casual preppy look and definitely not as cliche as topsiders although I wear both.

In fact a great look on a casual summer day is a pair of flip flops, khaki shorts and an untucked OCBD with rolled sleeves.

However, those Rainbows are ugly. I buy leather flip flops from American Eagle.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Jovan said:


> So you despise any man that wears flip-flops even if they're a good person. Perhaps they are fortunate they don't know you.


Perhaps its best if they dont, i wouldnt want to associate with any male who thinks flip flops are propper attire


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Especially anyone who refers to them as "thongs" or wears them with a long sleeve dress shirt and cargo shorts you may as well just give your "MAN" card back.........


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

All this because they wear something different than you do? You need to prioritise your hatred a little better.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

careful - he's got a gun!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Jovan said:


> All this because they wear something different than you do? You need to prioritise your hatred a little better.


Saying you wouldn't want to associate with someone does not = hate.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Jovan said:


> All this because they wear something different than you do? You need to prioritise your hatred a little better.


And you sir should learn to respect my position on the subject, there is no proper time or place in a mans wardrobe for ladies footwear , sandles maybe and that's a big maybe but not flip flops especially if you are older then seven teen.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Saying you wouldn't want to associate with someone does not = hate.


 This is true


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

MR MILLER said:


> personally, i despise any man (or men) who wears flip flops.....:icon_headagainstwal





Epaminondas said:


> Saying you wouldn't want to associate with someone does not = hate.





MR MILLER said:


> This is true


I have never considered flip flops to be effeminate. I can certainly understand someone not liking them but Mr. Miller seems to be coming at this from a homophobic angle.


----------



## MR MILLER (Feb 23, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> I have never considered flip flops to be effeminate. I can certainly understand someone not liking them but Mr. Miller seems to be coming at this from a homophobic angle.


 Homophobic? No sir, I personally think flip flops are for females and only females not gentleman it's as simple as that and while Jovan has a different opinion then I do it's his right to do so ,and I would not only fight ,but die for this country so he can keep that right as well as that opinion....now having said that ,I still stand by my statement


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Now that's at worst, silly and at best, an over-statement! Men can, appropriately, and probably should wear flip-flops...in the public showers at the club and/or gym to which they belong! Beyond that, indeed, I find myself inclined to agree with Mr Miller's assessment. But, only if he extends his condemnation to include the wear of Espadrilles by men, as well. That oft referenced picture of The Duke, in his younger days, wearing hot pants and Espadrilles at the beach is, I fear, permanently seared in my minds eye and will forever nip at my last remaining grasp on some questionable claim of sanity!  :crazy:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

On a positive note, this thread is making me feel halfway decent in the rubber soled penny loafers I've fallen in to wearing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

MR MILLER said:


> And you sir should learn to respect my position on the subject, there is no proper time or place in a mans wardrobe for ladies footwear , sandles maybe and that's a big maybe but not flip flops especially if you are older then seven teen.


And you should know that I can disagree strongly with you and still respect your opinion. Still, "I will not associate with any man who wears flip-flops," sounds snobbish to a pretty high degree. Seriously, listen to yourself say it out loud.



Epaminondas said:


> Saying you wouldn't want to associate with someone does not = hate.


Er...



MR MILLER said:


> personally, i *despise* any man (or men) who wears flip flops.....:icon_headagainstwal


I'll grant that it isn't a direct synonym of "hate" but the act of DESPISING is pretty strong for someone... who wears footwear... that you dislike. :icon_scratch:

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/despise


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Now that's at worst, silly and at best, an over-statement! Men can, appropriately, and probably should wear flip-flops...in the public showers at the club and/or gym to which they belong! Beyond that, indeed, I find myself inclined to agree with Mr Miller's assessment. But, only if he extends his condemnation to include the wear of Espadrilles by men, as well. That oft referenced picture of The Duke, in his younger days, wearing hot pants and Espadrilles at the beach is, I fear, permanently seared in my minds eye and will forever nip at my last remaining grasp on some questionable claim of sanity!  :crazy:


Yes, for men - espadrilles are much, much worse than flip flops.


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> Yes, for men - espadrilles are much, much worse than flip flops.


and even then, that's STILL the understatement of the year.


----------

